# Our Chihuahua needs new home



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

I posted early this year about finding a new home for our 8 year old Chihuahua. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-rescue/65999-need-help-placing-our-chihuahua.html

I took some of the advice and we've tried to make it work but we really don't have the time for him that he deserves. He is still pretty good with the kids although he did snip at my daughter a few weeks ago (she was pretending to be a cat and cornered him). We leave the house at 7 and are not home until 6 each day and then he now has to sleep in the laundry room over night as I'm a very light sleeper and he has been keeping me up. He only gets 3-4 hours a day with us and that's not fair to him. 

We would love to find someone in Georgia that can take care of him. Please let us know if you can help. Thank you!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Please don't put him down. I'm sure you can find the good home that he deserves! You brought him into your life and are responsible for his well being, and this includes finding his forever home. He deserves that at the very least. Thank you for recognizing that he's just not living the life that he needs to be, and I'm positive that someone out there will be willing to take this guy on. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I hope someone on here will be able to take him into their home.

If you read the original thread linked you will see that Trestro received all the lectures and arguments on keeping/not keeping him - so let this thread just be about finding him a new home...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I was just reading the old thread and it sounded like SVDreamer was willing to take him. Is this still the case? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Did you check into the rescues that were recommended to you? Is there anyone in your family that can take him? Maybe a neighbor, a co-worker? You could ask your vet if anyone has been asking about adopting? 

Is he neutered?


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

I have checked into local rescues, haven't received any feedback from them. Our family and friends either have a dog or are not in a place to have a pet. He is neutered.


----------



## flagrl (Apr 2, 2012)

what about svdreamer i thought she wanted him? that poor dog, would you be willing to travel to gainesville fl? its about 6 hours away i think? if so i would have to think about it today, but if so i would take him from you and give him a home where he will be givin attention and love


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

I just wanted to suggest Craig's List as another avenue for rehoming him, if you haven't gone that route already. I have adopted two dogs from there and both families were very nice just in situations at the time. You can interview the families, see their home, etc to ensure you are comfortable before adopting him out.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Please do not use craigslist! I hate to say it but there has been some bad abuse issues from people getting dogs from there.


----------



## flagrl (Apr 2, 2012)

yes i would say no to craigslist, even though i have gotten mine from there they were both in bad condition, not a lot of people are responsible on cl.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I remember this lil guy from last time he was posted. We are financially strapped or i would help.These are all in Ga try to contact these listed . Hope one of these can help. http://www.facebook.com/SouthernPupsPetRescue?fref=ts http://www.facebook.com/CountryLivinPetRescue Good Luck and I hope you can find him a forever home soon.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

trestro said:


> I have checked into local rescues, haven't received any feedback from them. Our family and friends either have a dog or are not in a place to have a pet. He is neutered.


Where in Georgia do you live? Can you tell me a little about him? Has he been around other dogs? Has he been around cats?


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, I remember this now! I just went back to the original post. I tried to find someone to take him before. He is really cute. I will ask around again.


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the help! 

He is fine with cats and other dogs. He has lived with a Yorkie, Boxer, and Yellow Lab and got along fine with all of them. I won't use Craigslist to find someone, would prefer that I find someone through this site.


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

Any updates from anyone that might be interested?


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I know a lady who just lost her husband and is looking for a little dog to keep in the house. I left. Message for her but have not heard back. If she hasn't found a dog yet, I think she would give him a great home. I will try calling her again.


----------



## Jennifer89 (Nov 27, 2012)

Do NOT use craigslist! Many animals have been picked up by creeps who torture them. This does not happen as often to shelter dogs as they come with an adoption fee and do interviews etc. 

My local human alliance actually sends dogs to the GA shelters quite often, there shelters are sometimes low on dogs in areas! Try calling a shelter and seeing if they have space for him, plus there adoption rules and policies. Some shelters will call you if he is not adopted in a set amount of time. Will he pass all there tests? My shelter runs a few simple tests before trying to find a dog a home, not all shelters do this. Can you foster him through a local shelter? This would allow you to meet his new family and give you the benefit of an easier adoption since he can go to adoption events and be listed on their website.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jennifer89 said:


> Do NOT use craigslist! Many animals have been picked up by creeps who torture them. This does not happen as often to shelter dogs as they come with an adoption fee and do interviews etc.
> 
> My local human alliance actually sends dogs to the GA shelters quite often, there shelters are sometimes low on dogs in areas! Try calling a shelter and seeing if they have space for him, plus there adoption rules and policies. Some shelters will call you if he is not adopted in a set amount of time. Will he pass all there tests? My shelter runs a few simple tests before trying to find a dog a home, not all shelters do this. Can you foster him through a local shelter? This would allow you to meet his new family and give you the benefit of an easier adoption since he can go to adoption events and be listed on their website.


I think Craigslist can be okay if you screen properly. Several years ago, my aunt rehomed a dog via Craigslist. She is still in contact with the family today. We had an extensive questionnaire and interview process. The dog is in a wonderful home.

Be careful with shelters, even no kill shelters often send their dogs to kill shelters. I'd recommend trying to find a rescue first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had zero luck with shelters around here. Have not received one call back or email response. I had to post an on Craigslist this morning. 

Chihuahua Needs New Home


----------



## Jazzybell (Dec 3, 2012)

I wish you were closer to Massachusetts because I would take him


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Something to think about. If there is someone here that could take him, maybe set up a place for donations to off set the cost of flying to his new home?


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> Something to think about. If there is someone here that could take him, maybe set up a place for donations to off set the cost of flying to his new home?


Note that fundraising of any type or even links to fundraising is not allowed on here, it would have to be elsewhere.

I think a few members have previously talked about taking him, if he were closer.

Good luck with him, I hope he finds a great home


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Jane. 

Yeah, I'd hate to see distance be a factor in him finding a loving home. I'd be willing to donate to his flight if its something of interest to anyone.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

T - fundraising of any type is completely banned from here - any further talk of donations or fundraising will get this thread or any other thread closed.

We had huge drama and a lot of hurt feelings a couple of weeks back due to donations and fundraising - so it's a complete no go area!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not sure how offering to help someone could cause drama. I understood in your first post that it couldn't be through CP. 

So rather than closing the thread, feel free to delete my posts.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

TLI said:


> I'm not sure how offering to help someone could cause drama. I understood in your first post that it couldn't be through CP.
> 
> So rather than closing the thread, feel free to delete my posts.


Oh trust me drama was caused lol. It wasn't pretty. Maybe you're allowed to discuss via PM and not in the open forum? I don't know though.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> Oh trust me drama was caused lol. It wasn't pretty. Maybe you're allowed to discuss via PM and not in the open forum? I don't know though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Sad. :/ Oh well. It was meant as a kind gesture. Definitely not to create drama.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

SVDreamer offered to take him,did you contact her ?


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

SVDreamer was possibly interested, never followed it through as I don't want to ship the dog across the country. My wife would prefer that he stay somewhat close by (within a few hours)


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

its too bad there couldnt be a car transport set up... from Georgia to Mass if someone wants him in Mass. 
Like whoever lives in States along the way from Georgia to Mass would offer to volunteer to do a couple hours driving to transport this boy


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think that craigslist can work, as long as there is thorough screening. When I was younger, we adopted our mini schnauzer Fritz after seeing an ad in the newspaper. His family was re-homing him because the wife was pregnant again and was too busy with all of her kids. 

I'm sure you've probably already done this, but have you posted on petfinder.com?


----------



## AvaLou (Nov 21, 2012)

He's adorable! I respect that you can't give him the attention you would like and want to find someone who is willing to. I had to give up my cat a few months ago because of a similar situation, he's in a great home now and is very loved 
I live in South Carolina, not too far from Georgia.
I'm friends with tons of animal lovers, I can ask around if you'd like and contact you if I find anyone interested. I know plenty of people who would love to have a chichi


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

Please do ask around. I'd be willing to drive into SC to meet someone if they were interested. I'd like to have this done by middle of next week. We are doing a lot of traveling over the next 3-4 weeks. If I can't get something lined up by Wednesday of next week we've decided to bring him to the North Fulton Humane Society in Alpharetta.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

trestro said:


> Please do ask around. I'd be willing to drive into SC to meet someone if they were interested. I'd like to have this done by middle of next week. We are doing a lot of traveling over the next 3-4 weeks. If I can't get something lined up by Wednesday of next week we've decided to bring him to the North Fulton Humane Society in Alpharetta.


Have you tried putting ads in your local paper & screen interested parties. I did that with a stray I had & had over 50 people answer the ad & come look at her. I picked the best family.


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't tried the local paper. I reached out to the local humane society and they won't take a 9 year old dog. Unfortunately if we can't find someone by next Wednesday we are going to have to have him euthanized. We've tried everything we can think and cannot find anyone willing to foster him.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Why does it have to be by next Wednesday? I thought you were looking for a home for him because you didn't have enough time for him? Please don't have him put to sleep, there will be someone somewhere willing to take him if you give it enough time.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think it's because they're going travelling. I can't remember if this was mentioned, but would you be willing to fly him? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If you can get him to the UK I will have him!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> If you can get him to the UK I will have him!


They didn't want to send him to Pam in California, so I seriously doubt they will want to send him overseas, unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I would think sending him to Pam would be better than killing him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This just has me scratching my head. I have 4 old throwaway chihuahuas. I just dont get it. To me it would be like throwing away your kid..............

pam in TX


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Anything will be better than killing him! Can't he go in kennels while you are away, or stay with friends/family?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> They didn't want to send him to Pam in California, so I seriously doubt they will want to send him overseas, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Yes, I would offer to take him and find him a good home but I remember something about not wanting to ship him. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yes, I would offer to take him and find him a good home but I remember something about not wanting to ship him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Yeah, the wife wants him to stay within a few hours drive? That's what it says on page 1 at least. 

You'd think finding him a home would the the priority. I'd take him if I could. Unfortunately, I really can't right now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Could we not organise a 'doggy train' where the nearest person takes him, then the next nearest and so on til he gets to Pams? Then each person only has a short drive. Or anyone, doesn't have to be Pam, although I know she would welcome him.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

What difference does it make whether its next door or across the country? It's better than death. There are several on here that would take him if they would ship him. And what kind of Humane Society wont take a needy dog no matter the age. Our Shelter and Humane Society here would take him. That's what they are for. I adopted my 13 yr old last year from the Shelter/Humane Society. He had been there 3 mo before I saw him. They would have kept him til he found a home or died of old age. 
Oh well, nothin I can do about it, they will do what they want. Poor little guy. 
pam in TX


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

pjknust said:


> What difference does it make whether its next door or across the country? It's better than death. There are several on here that would take him if they would ship him. And what kind of Humane Society wont take a needy dog no matter the age. Our Shelter and Humane Society here would take him. That's what they are for. I adopted my 13 yr old last year from the Shelter/Humane Society. He had been there 3 mo before I saw him. They would have kept him til he found a home or died of old age.
> Oh well, nothin I can do about it, they will do what they want. Poor little guy.
> pam in TX


I 150% agree. But unfortunately it's not up to us. And I have never heard of a humane society turn a dog away due to age either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I assumed they didn't want to pay high shipping costs...


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

If I'm reading this right, they have been trying to rehome him since Jan. She was flying to CA back in June and could have taken him on the plane. Too much drama...........


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

[email protected]
here is the email of a chihuahua rescue in Georgia, there are TONS of dog rescues in Georgia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

— Georgia Chihuahua Rescue — ADOPTIONS — RescueMe.Org

here is one where you can post to rehome a chihuahua
somebody has NOT done their homework


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This has to be some kind of scam?!? Reading the last post of the OP makes me wanna cry.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Me too. I cannot understand this. Who in the world would come on this forum to say they are going to euthanize there beloved little one. This thread is very disgusting. No matter what situation would happen in my life, Timmy will always be there.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yes, I would offer to take him and find him a good home but I remember something about not wanting to ship him.





I'd take him too. I'm sure I could find him a loving home, in the meanwhile he'd be spoiled and treasured as one of my own, for as long as it takes.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

trestro said:


> I haven't tried the local paper. I reached out to the local humane society and they won't take a 9 year old dog. Unfortunately if we can't find someone by next Wednesday we are going to have to have him euthanized. We've tried everything we can think and cannot find anyone willing to foster him.




You DON'T wanna ship your dog to someone who will take care of him and find him a good home because you want him "near" but you WILL euthanize him? I am sorry I don't understand you!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

and you don't find anyone willing to adopt him??? few people here have said they would be willing to take him, kind, loving and caring people! and you say you have done everything to find him a home?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with what everyone has posted?! I don't understand!!!! Is the OP willing to kill his pet because he can't find someone to adopt him?! Is there some under lying behavioural issues here? I can't imagine that with all the advertisements that have been placed no1 has been interested since January?! That's almost 12 months! Please please please don't euthanise your family pet!!!! I would take him sadly I live in the UK thou  this thread has really upset me


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chewbacca (Dec 5, 2012)

first_time_chi_owner said:


> I agree with what everyone has posted?! I don't understand!!!! Is the OP willing to kill his pet because he can't find someone to adopt him?! Is there some under lying behavioural issues here? I can't imagine that with all the advertisements that have been placed no1 has been interested since January?! That's almost 12 months! Please please please don't euthanise your family pet!!!! I would take him sadly I live in the UK thou  this thread has really upset me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Im with you hun this has really really upset me, i rescued my dog that we recently lost when she was 8yrs old from disgusting conditions and she gave us 5 wonderful happy loving years. I really hope this is just some fake person having a "laugh" because i am deeply worried now. Im another that would have him here if he could be got to the UK but as there are people closer but still apparently too far away you would rather murder your dearest friend who loves you the most innocently in the world well if its true i really dont know how you could look at yourself ever again theres one word for people like you....disgusting.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Over time a number of members have offered to try and help and find a soloution, but from what I can see, (unless there has been pm's between members and OP seriously discussing transport etc - that we are not privvy to) the OP hasn't communicated with anyone who has offered help ,therefore it is hard to know why OP is posting here.


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not paying hundreds of dollars to ship a dog somewhere, not worth it. I've tried for weeks now to find someone in GA or within a few hour drive. The North Fulton Humane Society told me they would not take a 9 year old dog, saying the older dogs don't do well. We are leaving next Friday and will be traveling quite a bit over the next few months. Friends and family in our area are not dog owners so no luck there. I did finally get a response back from a rescue in GA, but she wasn't sure about the timing. I'm hoping she can help us by Wednesday.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Are you close to the Atlanta airport? My brother is coming in on a flight tonight (Saturday) night arriving at the Atlanta airport at 8:05. Could you bring the dog there?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

trestro said:


> I'm not paying hundreds of dollars to ship a dog somewhere, not worth it. I've tried for weeks now to find someone in GA or within a few hour drive. The North Fulton Humane Society told me they would not take a 9 year old dog, saying the older dogs don't do well. We are leaving next Friday and will be traveling quite a bit over the next few months. Friends and family in our area are not dog owners so no luck there. I did finally get a response back from a rescue in GA, but she wasn't sure about the timing. I'm hoping she can help us by Wednesday.


I need to know something so I can try to call him & let him know you're coming!! Do you still want to get rid of him?


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Trestro, please tell me that you are going to contact Lisa and see if she can help..........


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Please say yes to Lisa! Please please don't kill your baby  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

What town do you live in????


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

He'll be coming in on Delta flight 562 at 8:05 pm. If you're serious about giving him up, please tell me so I can try to contact my brother & let him know to look for you with the chi!!!

I am very sick right now & need to go lay down, but I am staying up waiting for your reply!!


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

OK< its Roswell, which is right outside of Atlanta.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Lisa, send a pm to Trestro, that way it will go straight to their email account - if they don't contact you back, it would be difficult to think that they are serious about rehoming their chi as you are offering the perfect soloution.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope you get a response from him Lisa


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok. I pm'd them. We'll see what happens guys.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I really hope you get a reply, Lisa! This is a perfect solution.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, it's already 5 pm in Georgia & we're running out of time. I can't ask my bro to stand around waiting on them to make up their mind whether or not they want a good home for this baby.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Any news? This has been playing on my mind all day


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

No news!! It's hard for me not to say what I really want to say. When I first offered to take the dog, I replied a few minutes after they had said something, so I know they had to see my reply. Giving them the benefit of doubt, I figured they were thinking about the offer, but now that it's hours later, I'm starting to think they're playing games on our emotions. What else are we supposed to think?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a feeling they have either already made their decision to put him down or maybe even did it, so they're not replying. Poor guy.....I hope they respond, fingers are still crossed over here!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm speechless. I feel so sorry for this poor puppy. I've never been in the position of having to rehome my pets, and hope I never will be, so don't understand the emotions attached to it but I would try my hardest to ensure that my family pet went to the best possible home. There is a solution being offered and the OP hasn't taken it? I don't understand 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AvaLou (Nov 21, 2012)

*!*



trestro said:


> Please do ask around. I'd be willing to drive into SC to meet someone if they were interested. I'd like to have this done by middle of next week. We are doing a lot of traveling over the next 3-4 weeks. If I can't get something lined up by Wednesday of next week we've decided to bring him to the North Fulton Humane Society in Alpharetta.


trestro, I have asked a few friends and a few family members on my boyfriends side. I'm only asking people who of course I know will love and take care of him. Unfortunetaly, most of those I have asked just can't take in another dog right now  I will keep asking most definetaly and let you know if I find anyone interested!




trestro said:


> I haven't tried the local paper. I reached out to the local humane society and they won't take a 9 year old dog. Unfortunately if we can't find someone by next Wednesday we are going to have to have him euthanized. We've tried everything we can think and cannot find anyone willing to foster him.


I am not one to get involved with "forum drama" but when it comes to the life of another animal I do feel the need to say this..
You chose to bring this animal, friend, and family member into your life. Thus meaning you made a promise to him to love him, feed him, provide and take care of him. The least you can do on your behalf is to make finding him a new home that will keep that promise for the rest of his life, your number one priority. You owe it to him seeing as you could not keep that promise that all dog owners make when taking in a new pet. I do understand that circumstances have made it to where you can no longer provide for him how you see fit, but is that his fault? No, it isn't. HE does NOT deserve to die, he is an innocent animal who has done nothing but have unconditional love for you. Don't give up on him. I've seen plenty of people interested to take him in. Give him a chance to have a life, have someone who will love him and provide for him like he very so much deserves.


Sorry for the short novel, not trying to start anything what so ever. Just thought it may help if you see things through a different perspective, through his perspective maybe?

Anywho, I will let you know if I find anyone interested and I will continue my search!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is terrible. It's one thing to have to rehome your dog. Life happens and sometimes it cannot be help despite our wishes. 

It's quite another to tell people that are willing to take your dog in and provide it an excellent life "no" for whatever reason. Especially when Lisa so kindly offered an option that would have cost OP nothing. OP really didn't have a reason to give up the dog other than he was traveling. Such a shame. 

I truly hope the dog doesn't die, but I fear the worst. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> No news!! It's hard for me not to say what I really want to say. When I first offered to take the dog, I replied a few minutes after they had said something, so I know they had to see my reply. Giving them the benefit of doubt, I figured they were thinking about the offer, but now that it's hours later, I'm starting to think they're playing games on our emotions. What else are we supposed to think?


To be honest I prefer to think it's some kind of a sick joke or something, I refuse to believe a person like this is real.
The poor innocent chis is -not worth it. I can believe he actually wrote that


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Lisa, it's 11.30 pm here, so I'm off to bed.....how nice it would be to wake up in the morning to discover that he replied to you and accepted your very kind offer - we will see


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

No news may be good news...? My fingers are crossed... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rach_Hudson said:


> No news may be good news...? My fingers are crossed...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Give it time. It's 7:30 am here (same time zone as OP and Lisa). My fingers are crossed too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

I do hope that you can find someone to take him. I think that that is very hard to give up a pet but at least you are doing it for the right reasons, and not that you just do not want him any more.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

prettylola said:


> I do hope that you can find someone to take him. I think that that is very hard to give up a pet but at least you are doing it for the right reasons, and not that you just do not want him any more.


I don't know if you are being sarcastic, or have not read the whole thread carefully.

But I for one do not believe just because your travel plans get into the way of your long loved boy, you put him to sleep. That is not what most people would do.

And if you think that is a right reason, then I just have to shake my head.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm praying it was just a cruel joke & someone was preying on our emotions!! I really hope these people don't have any pets & that was a random pic they found to make us believe it was a true story. How can you ask for help & not respond? How could you be so cruel & sympathetic to anyone/anything?! I know people like this exist for real, but I can hope this chi doesn't really belong to them!! IDIOT PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm with you Lisa, I think that's what we need to tell ourselves. Absolute respect for the lengths you went to, to try and help though xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this is one of the most ridiculous threads ive seen on here. im gonna go on a limb here and say she was a younger person and didnt know any better. this should NEVER to be okay....her excuses werent good enough to put a dog to sleep....geez what is wrong with some people


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

To go from 'must be someone close because we dont want him too far away' to 'we're killing him on wednesday' Is ridiculous. This is probly one of those horrid people who go posting vile taunts on facebook memorial pages. Someone who sadistically enjoys provoking a reaction out of people who actually have hearts.


----------



## Chilli's mama (May 4, 2012)

This breaks my heart, unfortunately last year I had to rehome an American Bulldog that I took in for someone temporarily but they refused to take him back when it was time. I would have never had him put to sleep even though I could not keep him, I did post an ad on Craigslist and found his home there. I was told to request a rehoming fee even on Craigslist, to ensure the person who took him really wanted him. Well, the family that took him didn't have money to put out for the fee but when I visited their home, I decided that they were a good for him (I did a home inspection and looked to make sure their other animals looked well taken care of). I still get phone calls and get to visit and he's doing awesome. Craigslist isn't a bad option if you screen properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm hoping that this was just a troll; but my gut feeling tells me it's just one more irresponsible dog owner who "doesn't have the time" anymore and now feels too ashamed to come back on a forum of dog lovers to admit what probably happened. Makes me sick, I'm done with this thread...


----------



## TrishO (Dec 17, 2012)

I just read this entire thread and I'm disgusted!! How can anyone even think of getting rid of a beloved family member! My hearts broken. I just hope it was either a terrible prank or they found a home for that poor baby.  It's sad when people take on a pet and then life gets in the way so they think they can just dispose of it like trash. Such a shame.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Trestro, if you are still reading this, and you truly do have a Chihuahua 
in need of a home, please contact me through private messaging with the name
and number of your airport. I'd like to find out how much it'll cost to fly your dog 
to me, and see if we can arrange something. Please don't kill your dog.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> No news!! It's hard for me not to say what I really want to say. When I first offered to take the dog, I replied a few minutes after they had said something, so I know they had to see my reply. Giving them the benefit of doubt, I figured they were thinking about the offer, but now that it's hours later, I'm starting to think they're playing games on our emotions. What else are we supposed to think?


Did you ever hear from them?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Has anyone heard from the OP.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

No, unfortunately.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

No, I haven't heard & this is a closed case for me!! Don't want to talk about it anymore.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I just have to say the members here have been amazing - there has been so many offers of help over the months, members really willing to go out of their way to help.

Thanks to you all for having such good hearts, it restores faith to know that so many of you are willing to go over and beyond to help a dog in need 

Such a shame that we will probably never know how genuine this is.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I wish we could screen people better


----------



## Jaclyn_M (Sep 5, 2012)

trestro said:


> I'm not paying hundreds of dollars to ship a dog somewhere, not worth it.


Your family pet is not worth a few hundred dollars to find him a home rather than killing him? I just paid $100 yesterday at the vet when my chi got sick, and I'd do it again in a heartbeat. If the dog "isn't worth it" to you I'm surprised you ever got a pet in the first place.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Jaclyn_M said:


> Your family pet is not worth a few hundred dollars to find him a home rather than killing him? I just paid $100 yesterday at the vet when my chi got sick, and I'd do it again in a heartbeat. If the dog "isn't worth it" to you I'm surprised you ever got a pet in the first place.


I don't think this PERSON will be back on CP,i can't believe this is a true story


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

Fortunately we found a home for Chandler. There was a Chihuahua rescue out of Augusta, GA who took him in. 

And to all of you that posted negative comments... We are not irresponsible pet owners. Our lives have changed dramatically over the past few years, with 2 young children and demanding careers we no longer have time for pets in our lives. We would rather spend time with our kids and travel rather than worry about our dog.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aren't you just a peach!  

It's funny how the internet works sometimes, I suggest one of our Georgia members here or anyone familiar with the rescues down there actually call and verify that this dog was placed into a safe situation. Sometimes people post complete fabrications on the internet (I would imagine because they like the attention or enjoy getting a rise from people) thing is.. it's a small world and it's usually not hard to unravel the "tales" 

If this dog did exist, I hope he's in a good place now, and I hope you never attempt to own another animal again.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How did you expect us to respond to a post that was urgent! Like you even really ever cared! Poor animal never had a chance with you & I feel sorry for your children! Are they locked in cages when you don't have time for them? So many on here with good hearts & intentions & you didn't even have the courtesy to respond until now. You lurk in the dark & hide on your computer praying on others emotions!! I guess you have no clue what this thread has done to me & many others!? You are clueless!!!! YOU MAKE ME SICK FOR HOW YOU'VE TREATED THAT INNOCENT DOG!!!! I didn't want to come on here & retaliate against your vulgar post, but the more I think about your inconsiderate post, the angrier I get!! You are just one of those people that think the world owes you!!! GET OVER IT!! BUT don't worry, KARMA will bite you in the *** one day & you can remember how this forum came together to try to help you & you flat out ignored us!!


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> How did you expect us to respond to a post that was urgent! Like you even really ever cared! Poor animal never had a chance with you & I feel sorry for your children! Are they locked in cages when you don't have time for them? So many on here with good hearts & intentions & you didn't even have the courtesy to respond until now. You lurk in the dark & hide on your computer praying on others emotions!! I guess you have no clue what this thread has done to me & many others!? You are clueless!!!! YOU MAKE ME SICK FOR HOW YOU'VE TREATED THAT INNOCENT DOG!!!! I didn't want to come on here & retaliate against your vulgar post, but the more I think about your inconsiderate post, the angrier I get!! You are just one of those people that think the world owes you!!! GET OVER IT!! BUT don't worry, KARMA will bite you in the *** one day & you can remember how this forum came together to try to help you & you flat out ignored us!!


Really? Feel sorry for my children, you are an idiot. Our children our my number one priority. Also that dog was not mistreated in any way. Yes he did spend a lot of time crated, but other than that was a loved dog. Why the hell would I come on here and lie about the dog being placed? I wanted to provide an update to everyone here that was attempting to be helpful.


----------



## trestro (Jan 16, 2012)

Please close this thread.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

When you were offered help why did you ignore the nice gestures. You sit behind the computer reading the post, but leave us all to wonder?! I don't see the love leaving a dog in a crate all day!!! I don't see the love giving the dog up to a shelter & threatening to uethanize if you can't find someone to take him!!! TELL ME, WHERE's THE LOVE!!!

BTW--I've tried being sentimental with you thinking at least you come to this forum looking for help, but I think you enjoy playing with our emotions & never had any intention of accepting any help from anyone!!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You have to understand that there were people waiting at the other end of your computer to take the dog. People were emotionally invested. And you don't post to tell people what happened or even say thank you for the offer. It's heartbreaking for those of us that would move heaven and earth for our dogs. 

My parents raised two children, one severely disabled, and had 5 dogs. Why? They were members of our family. It was hard- but they never could have imagined just abandoning them because they had kids.

And you need to realize why people are suspicious. You have posted nothing other than in this thread. We don't know who you are, what your motives are. Only want to help the poor innocent dog. Then you disappear for days, leaving us all to worry that you put the dog down. Then you come on here and tell us this- it's strange. I hope beyond all hopes that it is true.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

trestro said:


> Really? Feel sorry for my children, you are an idiot. Our children our my number one priority. Also that dog was not mistreated in any way. Yes he did spend a lot of time crated, but other than that was a loved dog. Why the hell would I come on here and lie about the dog being placed? I wanted to provide an update to everyone here that was attempting to be helpful.





trestro said:


> Please close this thread.


3 Posts in a few short hours, fancy that! you DO know how to reply to people 
Too bad you were not as motivated to reply to the people who offered to take your little dog at the time.

Oh and why would you lie you ask? 

On the internet people do it all the the time, often just to get others riled up.
I don't really have much of a reason to suspect you're any different and I sure hope you don't speak to your children the way you're replying to some of the concerned members here.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope that a member is able to check the rescue and adopt this little guy! He deserves a forever home where he is part of a family. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Trestro, I'm curious, did you also re-home your Boxer, Lab and cat? Or just Chandler? 

Can you maybe post a link to the rescue he's at? 
Perhaps there is someone on this forum, near that area, looking to adopt.
There are a lot of Chihuahua lovers here, it's worth a shot, might increase 
his chances of adoption imo.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It sounds like it was a chihuahua specific rescue out of Augusta, but I can't seem to find one.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

CSRA chihuahua rescue is out of the next town. I looked on their website, but didn't see chandler listed. Maybe it hasn't been updated yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I tried to look up the rescues myself and was not able to locate a dog named Chandler.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I saw his picture on Craigs list, he is cream 

pam in TX


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

There was a picture posted of Chandler in the original thread last year, he looked fawn to me, However that said, did you see a recent listing on Craigslist for this dog?


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

KittyD said:


> There was a picture posted of Chandler in the original thread last year, he looked fawn to me, However that said, did you see a recent listing on Craigslist for this dog?


Same pic I saw. apple head, creamy fawn, chunky, think said he was about 7 yrs old


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Recently? so who knows really then what has happened to this poor little dog, it's so unfortunate that some people think/act this way.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I dont know how to post it, but his pic is still on here. He is fawn with whitish face and chest, bad tear drainage.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

go to first post on this thread, click on "Need help placing" (first original thread) and his picture is on the second page a ways down. Picture was post 1/27/12


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

This is the link to the pictures Pam is talking about, in case someone in the area is interested in Chandler.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-rescue/65999-need-help-placing-our-chihuahua-2.html


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah it's viewable when you search the posters stats from their member page, you can pull up all the threads they have posted, it was in the thread where Pam had offered to take the dog and give it a good home.

It's probably best to not feel emotionally involved in this situation because as weird as it sounds, it's possible that this scenario/dog did not even exist, things don't add up as they should at this point  I hope if he really was this persons pet and just cast away at that age like this that they did actually offer him into a good rescue situation. I hope a member here more familiar with the southern rescues can verify this dog being taken in.

There are some lovely people here who are always so quick to want to help, but it's good to be cautious. *sigh* I hate seeing kind hearts taken advantage of.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Kitty, I don't think it was a fake story or dog, I've seen other photos of 
this dog, and their other pets as well. Either way, it's hard not to care.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I know with rescues here, it takes them a long time to add new dogs to their websites. Hopefully someone can phone and check for us. I would be surprised if this dog didn't actually exist, but I have heard of weirder things happening.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Depending on when he was placed most rescues have a quarantine certain amount of time and then they do behavioral testing vaccines deworming flea treatment before moving them to adoption. 

The story does sound like a crock of sh*t tho! And the op is a complete moron.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Moron or not, it's not the OP I was concerned about, it's the dog.
I've learned not to judge, but just to help the animal in need, there
a lot of people getting rid of their pets, it's sad, but what good will
it do the dog to waste energy getting mad at the owner, right?.
I'm keeping an eye on this thread, *hoping to see OP post the link
to the rescue*, I think it would be a wise decision on their part,
considering how many readers are invested in Chandler, perhaps
we have someone in the area. Hope this little one is safe, it would
be nice to know, after all this.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

The sad thing about this whole situation is that the poster said the dog was 7 then it was 8 now its 9 yrs old how many times are you going to change the age with in such a time period, also the fact that at the begining they stated the dog had nipped at there child due to being cornerd he felt threatend and scared, dogs that are older dont like being teased, hair pulled or cornerd. You should never alow your kids to tease nor corner the dog regaurdless if the dog has been raised with them what may seem fun and games to you does not mean the dog precives it that way. If this dog was raised with kids he should be fine around them if he had not had any bad experiances due to the kids, if he goes to a home where there are children he needs supervison with them as he will remember what had happend and lash out not knowing these are diffrent children, now on the other note being a non fixed male hes going to mark and i think your keeping him crated and confined due to that which is wrong to do as thats his natural instint to do, you should have had him fixed and also used a belly ban on him while he was our roaming the house. You can not keep the dog crated for that long of a period of time it causes all sorts bad problems, one agressivness due to him protecting his area/space, 2 stress, 3 chewing, digging, scratching and other problems like pacing, licking the bars and such. I can go on and on, crates are ment to be safe havens a space of there own, for sleeping, time outs and also for when they cant be supervised for few hrs at a time.
His eyes weeping badly need to be treated and the tear stain area cleaned atleast 2 times a day as the tears laying on the skin staining it can cause open infected wound. He more than likey has dry eye and constantly produces tears to help lubricate the eyes, should be using a ointment 2 times a day to help with the dry eyes, and also needs his nails trimed. Also i noticed you stated you wanted to travel, well get a dog sitter or take the dog with you, a dog is a cherished family member and should not be considerd something you can just toss away due to wanting to travel. Another point, i can not see shelters not wanting to take him in or a rescue for that matter, sure there are some shelters that are over loaded and dont have space or the extra help and some rescues are just so packed theres not enough fosters to help its not that they dont want to help they just cant. THERE IS HELP OUT THERE!! If you listed in the news paper you should have listed dog for adoption and that he needs a forever loving carring home, someone whom can care for his health probs and needs. You want to find him a loving home but your not willing to let him go far from your house, thats to much of a restriction, the new owner if hes given a new home can always send you pics and update on his well being. Get there phone number address and info so you know it and have it on hand. Get your facts staright on his age also the new owner will need to have time, love and alot of paitence with him. Stop using excuses and being a stickler as to why he has not been placed yet and let someone whom can truely give him the loving carring home he deserves, one where he will get the attention and health care he needs for the remainder of his life. Craigslist is NOT where he should be listed.. Aparently you do not care for this dogs well being.

I could go on and on about this whole mess and this poor dogs well being, but thats just my 2 cents worth and that comming from someone whom had rescued and rehabilitated many dogs.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lots of good points Tracey. Informative post!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Moron or not, it's not the OP I was concerned about, it's the dog.
> I've learned not to judge, but just to help the animal in need, there
> a lot of people getting rid of their pets, it's sad, but what good will
> it do the dog to waste energy getting mad at the owner, right?.
> ...


LS---THIS IS WHY I LOVE YOU!! You are just too sweet, always trying to see the good in people. I try to be that way, but years of experience has proved differently! I never try to judge anyone, but when everyone in this forum has tried to avoid sending this dog to a shelter (whether kill or not) or to be euthanized, how can I not judge the OP, when he just dumps this poor chi off at a rescue!! You know I have never volunteered to save an animal on here, but I felt this one was in serious need & knew I could find it a forever loving home either with me or someone! Now what's this chis odds at a rescue?!! He had a 100% chance with me & I'm sure all the other wonderful people on here who offered to take this baby. And look, people on here are still trying to save this guy by trying to find him!! 

YES, I am VERY MAD AT THE OP!! It brakes my heart that I was ignored after being asked to Help!! It was a slap in the face to be told he was placed at a rescue!! I'm sorry, I'm very sad & angry over this thread!!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lisa, I get you girl, I really really do.
I don't try to see good in the OP, I'm simply more concerned about his dog than
him. Through the years of rescuing I've dealt with all kinds of characters and
situations, and learned the hard way that wasting my breath on the owners who
are dumping their pets is simply wasting my breath. Help dog first, worry about
owner later is my new motto. I honestly don't think it would have been that
costly or that difficult to fly the dog here, and the second I found a way to
borrow some cash I offered my help, as did you, yes we were ignored and
it is very unfortunate, because we had nothing but good intentions.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Through the years of rescuing I've dealt with all kinds of characters and
> situations, and learned the hard way that wasting my breath on the owners who
> are dumping their pets is simply wasting my breath.


RIGHT ON LS!!:coolwink: Its just how it is over rescuing for yrs and yrs you learn very quickly whom is trying to pull the covers over your eyes so to speak. Its about helping the animal, yes some owners need guidence and help and we do that but the majority of them its all about hurry and get the poor animal help as quickly as possible as in some cases its alittle to late no matter what we do. Our hearts and mental state, all our time, funding go out to these poor babies we go thru more than anyone can imagin with the work we do. You do not know how many times i wanted to just take the owners out back someplace and do to them like they did to there animals, BUT we have to stay composed and keep it together for the welfare of the animal and ourselfs. The dog did not have to fly as there are MANY folks out there willing to travel from state to state helping get this rescue to its new home.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Trestro- No-one thinks you are wrong to re-home this dog. You could no longer offer him the life he deserves, so he should go to people that actually have the time for him. What we can't understand is how you can happily have him euthanised if he is not gone before your holiday. You refused to send him on a plane because he 'wasn't worth it.' Lots of people here offered you a (free) solution, you chose to ignore them. Not the actions of someone who cares about their dog.
Lisa, LS, Pam and everyone else who tried to help, THANK YOU, we love you for it. xxx


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm still reading through this thread, so I have no idea what's happened. But does anyone know where in Georgia this person is?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

September said:


> I'm still reading through this thread, so I have no idea what's happened. But does anyone know where in Georgia this person is?


Augusta. I'd read the thread before you offer to help, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, I've kinda gathered that from the three posts above mine..


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the Craig's list ad said Roswell coz I looked it up a while back and even posted it. The rescue was in Augusta.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

pjknust said:


> I'm pretty sure the Craig's list ad said Roswell coz I looked it up a while back and even posted it. The rescue was in Augusta.


Ah, I must have misunderstood. Not that it really matters at this point, unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a hard time believing that any vet would euthanize a healthy little dog simply because his family didn't want him anymore.

I'm gonna have to call "troll" on this one...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My thoughts entirely Jayar we've actually had a couple of them on this forum over the years.


----------

